# Moving to Christchurch



## thehoops (Jun 17, 2013)

hi, first time poster on here looking for a bit of info.
3 Irish guys here, (2 joiners, 1 electrician) thinking of hitting Christchurch round the end of this year. 
Is there much work available out there? can anyone recommend a visa or would we be wise to go out on a working holiday visa and take a chance on looking work?
anyone out there with any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

thehoops said:


> hi, first time poster on here looking for a bit of info.
> 3 Irish guys here, (2 joiners, 1 electrician) thinking of hitting Christchurch round the end of this year.
> Is there much work available out there? can anyone recommend a visa or would we be wise to go out on a working holiday visa and take a chance on looking work?
> anyone out there with any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


Hi there and welcome to the forum.
It's taken the insurance companies a couple of years to get their acts together but I think it's fair to say that Christchurch will be requiring a shed load of people with building skills, at least in the short time.
If you're under 30 then a Working Holiday Visa may be the way to go - see United Kingdom Working Holiday Scheme. 
Good luck!


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

Agree with Topcat, it's taken a while but things are starting to move. Especially for the joiners - a lot of building work available.


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

thehoops said:


> hi, first time poster on here looking for a bit of info.
> 3 Irish guys here, (2 joiners, 1 electrician) thinking of hitting Christchurch round the end of this year.
> Is there much work available out there? can anyone recommend a visa or would we be wise to go out on a working holiday visa and take a chance on looking work?
> anyone out there with any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


just arrived last week & by the looks of it theres a lot of work to do, 10/15 years. Things are just getting started so now is the time to come out. My advice, don't wait till end of year come now!


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

mackers26 said:


> just arrived last week & by the looks of it theres a lot of work to do, 10/15 years. Things are just getting started so now is the time to come out. My advice, don't wait till end of year come now!


Pressuming there is big demand for construction workers in NZ just now?
Curious to know what the money is like for a joiner/carpenter?


----------



## thehoops (Jun 17, 2013)

mackers26 said:


> just arrived last week & by the looks of it theres a lot of work to do, 10/15 years. Things are just getting started so now is the time to come out. My advice, don't wait till end of year come now!


Cheers for all the replies lads! appreciated. 
Mackers, notice your a chippy too, you find it hard to get work? 
Im from Armagh so not sure to apply for visa with Irish or Uk passport


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Pressuming there is big demand for construction workers in NZ just now?
> Curious to know what the money is like for a joiner/carpenter?


The going rate with a recruitment agency, which is the easiest route in to the country is $25 an hour. I'm tied to them for 6 months then i'm free to work independently for which i should get between $ 35/40 an hour.


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

thehoops said:


> Cheers for all the replies lads! appreciated.
> Mackers, notice your a chippy too, you find it hard to get work?
> Im from Armagh so not sure to apply for visa with Irish or Uk passport


I had a job offer before i came over with Canstaff. Its the easiest & quickest way into NZ. I'm only tied to them for 6 months then i can look for a better paid job.. Going for a visa without a job offer can take up to 9 months, others on the forum will give you more detail on this if required. As regards passports, it doesn't matter which one you use. If your going out with someone (wife & kids in my case) its handier to use the same as them. i have a british one simply because i went to USA years ago when u needed a visa on an irish passport.


----------



## thehoops (Jun 17, 2013)

Would it be wise to go with canstaff now or try their office when we get out there?


----------



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

thehoops said:


> Would it be wise to go with canstaff now or try their office when we get out there?


It would do no harm to contact them now. If your under 30 its probably best you come out on a working holiday visa. Others on the forum would be better placed to advise you about visas but i think it would do no harm to call Canstaff & speak to them. Also you can contact a company in Derry, GEL - Global Education NI Ltd > Home, who are in partnership with Canstaff & carryout interviews on for them. 

Hope this helps & let me know how you get on.


----------



## thehoops (Jun 17, 2013)

Will try that. Thanks for the help Mackers!!


----------

